# SOUTH KOREA - 2017 FIFA U-20 World Cup (05.20~06.11)



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Match Schedule*


----------



## PinkWho (Feb 14, 2015)

Group is going to be a blood battle the toughest group in my opinion


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daejeon*


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Why no Seoul?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeonju bibimpab*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeonju*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Suwon*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Germany*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*England*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Guinea*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Argentina*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ecuador*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Suwon*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bus*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Uruguay (10 May)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Stars of FIFA U-20*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Vanuatu (Oceania)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Zealand*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Japan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Vietnam*





















































friendly match with Argentina


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Iran*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Saudi Arabia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*USA*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mexico*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Honduras*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Costa Rica*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Venezuela*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Senegal*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Italy*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Group Matches Schedule from A to F*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Zambia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*South Africa*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Portugal*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*France*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Suwon*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daejeon , Hanbat Stadium (Germany)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeonju , Jeonju Stadium (Argentina)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daejeon*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeonju , Media Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Vietnam*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Matches of the 20th May*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Introduction of VAR (Video Assistant Referees)*











With just days to go before the FIFA U-20 World Cup Korea Republic 2017 begins on 20 May, FIFA are preparing to test 
video assistant referee (VAR) for the first time at an underage event.

The tournament is set to play an important role in developing the future of the game with live VAR tests taking place at 
all 52 games and six venues, being used to support referees with ‘match-changing’ decisions . 
These include serious incidents such as goals, penalty decisions, direct red cards and cases of mistaken identity.

The trial will involve VARs being given access to all broadcast feeds inside a video operations room, enabling them to provide 
information to the referee on the field of play in order to correct any clear mistakes in these situations.


The VARs will play a supporting role along with the assistant referees and the fourth official, but the referee will continue 
to take the first as well as the final decision on the field of play.

The system was first trialled at a FIFA tournament during the FIFA Club World Cup Japan 2016 last December and 
has since seen testing conducted in competitions around the world – with almost 20 set to take part in 2017.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Germany : Venezuela (0:2) Unexpected result*

prediction was 2:1


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Argentina : England (0:3) Unexpected result*

prediction was 1:1


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mexico : Vanuatu (3:2) Unexpected result*

prediction was 4:0


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Vanuatu*

Vanuatu is a Pacific island nation located in the South Pacific Ocean.

Area : 12,189 km2 

Population : 286,429 (2016 estimate)

Capital : Port Vila

FIFA Ranking : 179 (2017.05)














Head Coach : Dejan Gluscevic (Montenegro)


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

This Argentina team is bad, in eliminatories they ranked with much luck.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea : Guinea (3:0)*

prediction was 2:0


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Matches of the 21th May*

Prediction: Zambia 1 – 2 Portugal












Prediction: Costa Rica 1 – 1 Iran












Prediction: South Africa 0 – 2 Japan












Prediction: Uruguay 1 – 2 Italy (my prediction: Uruguay 2 – 1 Italy)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Portugal : Zambia (1:2) Unexpected result*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Iran : Costarica (1:0)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Japan : South Africa (2:1)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Suwon*

Italy











Uruguay


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Italy : Uruguay (0:1)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeonju*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Matches of the 22th May*

Prediction: France 2 – 0 Honduras












Prediction: Ecuador 1 – 2 United States (My prediction: Ecuador 1 – 1 United States)












Prediction: New Zealand 3 – 1 Vietnam (My prediction: New Zealand 2 – 2 Vietnam)












Prediction: Saudi Arabia 0 – 1 Senegal (My prediction: Saudi Arabia 1 – 1 Senegal)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*U-20 World Cup gives hint of how video assistant referees will look at Russia 2018*

It has been used to make three big calls in the first two days.










































Many have wondered just how video assistant refereeing will look in the future when it is fully implemented. 
We've gotten a nice little sample of it at the U-20 World Cup. On the first two days of the competition, 
two big calls have been given since to VAR. Why is this important to the average soccer fan? 
It will be used at the 2018 World Cup . Here's how it looked:




England-Argentina match

In the England-Argentina match on Saturday, Lautaro Martinez of Argentina was shown a red card for 
elbowing an England player. 
It wasn't given at first, but the ref reviewed it, got help from his VAR and the decision was made to eject the 
Racing Club youngster.

England went on to win 3-0.









Korea-Guinea match

In the Korea-Guinea match on Saturday,
Cho Young-wook scored Korea’s second goal in the 45th minute, assisted by Lee Seung-woo , 
but it got cancelled 
as it was determined that the ball crossed the goal line before Lee made a cross through 
Video Assistant Referees system (VARs). 

Korea went on to win 3-0.




Italy-Uruguay match

Then in the Italy-Uruguay match on Sunday, the South Americans were given a penalty kick 
after using VAR. 

Uruguay missed the penalty but went on to win 1-0. The fact that VAR has been used and it has been quick 
is good for the game. You want the calls to be fair and right, and this goes a long way in doing so.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Safety (Anti-Terror)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Saudi Arabia : USA (1:1)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Record of 6-Group Stages*

01) Venezuela (B1) , 9pts , 10/0

02) France (E1) , 9pts , 9/0 

03) England (A1) , 7pts , 5/1

04) Uruguay (D1) , 7pts , 3/0

05) Korea (A2) , 6pts , 5/2

06) Zambia (C1) , 6pts , 6/4

07) USA (F1) , 5pts , 5/4

08) Italy (D2) , 4pts , 4/3

09) Senegal (F2) 4pts , 2/1

10) Portugal (C2) , 4pts , 4/4

11) Mexico (B2) , 4pts , 3/3

11) New Zealand (E2) , 4pts , 3/3 

13) Costa Rica (C3) , 4pts , 2/2

14) Japan (D3) , 4pts , 4/5

15) Germany (B3) , 4pts , 3/4

15) Saudi Arabia (F3) , 4pts , 3/4


=============================

17) Argentina (A3) , 3pts , 6/5

18) Iran (C4) , 3pts , 4/6

19) Honduras (E3) , 3pts , 3/6

20) Ecuador (F4) , 2pts , 4/5

21) South Africa (D4) , 1pt , 1/4

22) Vietnam (E4) , 1pt , 0/6

23) Guinea (A4) , 1pt , 1/9

24) Vanuatu (B4) , 0pt , 4/13


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Round of 16*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Matches of the 30th May*

Matches of the 30th May


Venezuela vs. Japan – Prediction: Venezuela 3 – 1 Japan












South Korea vs. Portugal – Prediction: South Korea 2 – 0 Portugal


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Japan : Venezuela (0:1) after 0:0 prolongation*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea : Portugal (1:3)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Matches of the 31th May*

Uruguay vs. Saudi Arabia , Prediction: Uruguay 2 – 0 Saudi Arabia












Zambia vs. Germany , Prediction: Zambia 2 – 1 Germany












England vs. Costa Rica , Prediction: England 2 – 0 Costa Rica


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Saudi Arabia : Uruguay (0:1)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Costa Rica : England (1:2)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Germany : Zambia (3:4) after prolongation 3:3*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Matches of the 1st June*

Mexico vs. Senegal – Prediction: Mexico 0 – 1 Senegal (My Prediction: Mexico 2 – 1 after extra time 1 - 1)












United States vs. New Zealand – Prediction: United States 2 – 1 New Zealand (My Prediction: United States 3 – 1 New Zealand)












France vs. Italy – Prediction: France 3 – 1 Italy (My Prediction: France 2 – 1 Italy after extra time 1 - 1)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mexico : Senegal (1:0)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*France : Italy (1:2)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Zealand : USA (0:6)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeju before*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Vietnamese Caricature*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Round of 8 (Quarter Finals)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*U20 World Cup 2017 (Quarter Finals) , Matches of the 4th June*

Venezuela vs. United States – Prediction: Venezuela 2 – 1 United States













Portugal vs. Uruguay – Prediction: Portugal 0 – 1 Uruguay


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*USA : Venezuela (1:2) after extra time 0:0*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Final & 3~4th Place*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Matches of the 11th June , Third Place Play-off*

Third Place Play-off , Uruguay vs. Italy , Prediction: Uruguay 4 – 2 Italy


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Matches of the 11th June (Final)*

England vs. Venezuela , Prediction: England 2 – 1 Venezuela


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*[Third Play-Off] Italy : Uruguay (4:1) after 0:0 and PK*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*[Final] England : Venezuela (1:0)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Award Ceremony*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Congratulation ^^ England*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Suwon*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeonju*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Marco van Basten interviews Pablo Aimar on the U-20 World Cup*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*VAR*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bidding process launched for 2019 men's youth tournaments*











Off the back of the success of the FIFA U-20 World Cup 2017 in Korea Republic, and with the FIFA U-17 World Cup India 2017 on the horizon, 
FIFA has launched the bidding process for the next editions of both of its men’s youth competitions - to be staged in 2019. 

The bidding process for both tournaments recently got underway, with a deadline of 7 July 2017 having been set for FIFA member associations 
to declare an interest in staging either of the competitions. Member associations are being given the opportunity to bid for both events, however
each event will be awarded to a different host. 

After that initial stage in the process, bidding and hosting documents will be sent by FIFA on 14 July to the relevant associations, who will have 
until 18 August to re-confirm their interest in becoming the tournament’s hosts. 

Definitive bids must then be submitted by 1 November, with the appointment of each host scheduled for Q4 2017 or Q1 2018 by the FIFA Council. 

The FIFA U-20 and U-17 World Cups are two of FIFA’s oldest competitions, dating back to 1977 and 1985 respectively. Since their inceptions, both
competitions have grown in size and stature, adding lustre to the game by producing great attacking football and unveiling exciting players for the future. 

Players who have received the prestigious adidas Golden Ball for their performance at the FIFA U-20 World Cup include Diego Maradona, 
Robert Prosinecki, Lionel Messi, Sergio Agüero and Paul Pogba, whilst at the U-17 level they include Landon Donovan, Cesc Fabregas and
Toni Kroos, to name a few.


----------

